# fishing line



## mkraemer

I'm going to Canada this summer and setting up new gear to make sure I am good to go. I was wondering what you all suggest on the kind of fishing line and how heavy of line? thanks!


----------



## duckp

What kind of rod/reel are you using and what type and weight of lures?


----------



## drjongy

For Musky I use Power Pro in either 80 or 100 lb test, with 130 lb Stealth flourocarbon leaders.


----------



## mkraemer

I'm away from my garage right now so I'll do my best to describe what I am using. It is a Cabela's brand bait casting reel. not sure of the exact type. The Rod is a Cabela's Classic medium heavy- fast- i believe. Sorry- I'm not in to this enough to have a great grasp on this. I purchased several of the Mepps Giant killers and Musky killers. I also bought the Cabela's brand of similar lures. I'm not sure on the exact weight of those. If this does not help at all I will write more tonight when I get home. thanks for any help guys!


----------



## duckp

Should be enough info to give my opinions.I'd recommend any of the new braided lines.Power Pro,Tuff,or what I use-any of the numerous variants sold by Pure Fishing.(Invisi-Braid,Stealth,Spiderwire,Ultra cast,Whiplash etc)They all work and have more than adequate strength.Some are 'stronger'based on knots used but its really a non-issue if a reasonable,safe knot such as the Palomar is used.
Some retain more water than others which arguably could be an issue if used in icy trolling or casting applications but again,really not a serious issue.
'Castability'(if thats a word)is the only real issue and most are so similar as to be a non-issue for anyone with experience.A number of factors(weight,stiffness,coating etc)factor in here but of those I'd say 'weight' is probably the most important and its often counter intuitive in that a heavier weight generally 'casts' better for most-at least up to say 150 lbs.For instance,you're likely to cast better(easier,less likely to backlash)with 80 or 100 lb line than with 50.This assumes musky size gear of course which it sounds like you have.I have friends that swear by 50 or 65 lb line but the vast majority of hard core people I know use at least 100lb.Its not needed for 'holding the fish' of course but it just performs better.
I probably should address 'stiffness' a bit.Most of the brands mentioned aren't stiff'and if a tad stiff quickly loosen up with use but I'm a guy(rare)that likes stiffer line for loonnngggg distance casting and have gone out of my way to stock up on earlier more stiffer braids such as Whiplash.Stiffer is 'touchier' in terms of backlashes but I'm not sure they even make Whiplash anymore so its not a concern.
Those I believe are the things to consider but as I see it,put on a quality braid between 65 and 100 lbs and go fishing!


----------



## fox412

I am all for the heavy floro leader. It stands up teeth pretty well. I like it better than a wire leader it just seems like I catch more fish with floro than wire leader material.


----------



## fullmetalone

drjongy posted about 80-100lb test line, but when i go to places that sell fishing stuff (cabelas, scheels, gander) the most they go up to is 20lb.... Is there something im missing?


----------



## duckp

All those places should have it??????Ask them,its there somewhere I'm sure.Otherwise try:
www.thornebros.com
www.reedssports.com


----------



## Slayer_54

when i started musky fishin in northern MN i used 80lb power pro. found out very fast that the red stuff is $hit. used the green stuff for probably 5-6 yrs then i went fishing with some other guys and talked to people at expos and finallly found a line i liked cortland spectron. i have used it now for 2 years with no break offs. i would also highly suggest flouro leaders, after switching to them my catch rate has great increased in clear waters


----------



## mykoo000

Every Day is a Lucky Day
　　I teachrappelz rupees, economics at unlv three times per week. last monday, at the beginning of class, i cheerfully asked my students how their weekend had been. one young man said that his weekend had not been so good. he had his wisdom teeth removed. the young man then proceeded to ask me why i always seemed to be rappelz rupees so cheerful.

　　His question world of warcraft gold,reminded me of something i'd read somewhere before: "every morning when you get up, you have a choice about how you want to approach life that day," i said. "i choose to be cheerful."Let me give you an example," i continued, addressing all sixty students in the class. "in addition to teaching here world of warcraft gold at unlv,

i alsomaple story power leveling, teach out at the community college in henderson, 17 miles down the freeway from where i live. one day a few weeks ago i drove those 17 miles to henderson. i exited the freeway and turned onto college drive. i only had to drive another quarter mile down the road to the college. but just then my car died. i tried to start it again, but the engine wouldn't turn over. so i put my flashers on, grabbed my books, and marched down the road to the maple story power leveling college."

　　"As soon world of warcraft gold,as i got there i called aaa and arranged for a tow truck to meet me at my car after class. the secretary in the provost's office asked me what has happened. 'this is my lucky day,' i replied, smiling."" 'Your car breaks down and today is your lucky day?' she was puzzled. 'what do you mean?'"" 'I live 17 miles from here.' i replied. 'my car could have broken down anywhere along the freeway. it didn't. instead, it broke down in the perfect place: off the freeway, within walking distance world of warcraft gold of here.

i'm still world of warcraft gold,able to teach my class, and i've been able to arrange for the tow truck to meet me after class. if my car was meant to break down today, it couldn't have been arranged in a more convenient fashion.'""The secretary's eyes opened wide, and then she smiled. i smiled back and headed for class." so world of warcraft gold ended my story.

　　I scanned the Atlantica gold, sixty faces in my economics class at unlv. despite the early hour, no one seemed to be asleep. somehow, my story had touched them. or maybe it wasn't the story at all. in fact, it had all started with a student's observation that i was Atlantica gol cheerful.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I just spooled up a buddy's musky reels for him here in Fargo Gander Mt. with 80LB Power Pro (Green). He uses mostly 80-100lb power pro with flouro leaders as well.. His glide and jerk bait rods have wire single strand leaders.

I recommened using www.MuskyTackleOnline.com if you want to order anything musky related online.. Aaron H. is great to work with and always has an excellent inventory of baits, if he advertises its in Stock!


----------

